# Paid spam. My beautiful 2007 Orca is for sale



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

2007 Orbea Orca SRAM HED Fizik - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## peligro (Jul 22, 2009)

BunnV said:


> 2007 Orbea Orca SRAM HED Fizik - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


Do you know the complete bike weight w/o pedals?


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Yes I do!*

View attachment 281201

View attachment 281202


----------

